# دور الارصاد الجوية في خدمة الطيران المدني



## meid79 (24 يوليو 2009)

يعتبر الطيران المدني هو النشاط الانساني الفريد الذي يمارس بعيدا عن سطح الارض ومحوما في الغلاف الجوي ، متعرضا و مواجها لاحوال جوية مؤثرة علي اداء و سلامة الطائرات ، وكما هو معلوم أن أول ما يتعلمه المتخصصون في علوم الطيران سواء أكانوا طيارين أو مهندسين أو فنيين هو طبيعة الوسط الذي سيتعاملون معه وهو الغلاف الجوي، إذ أن فهم الطبيعة الفيزيائية لهذا الوسط هي التي ستتحكم في أداء المركبات الجوية بمختلف أنواعها و بالتالي كيفية تصميمها و تشغيلها.ومن ثم فان دور الارصاد الجوية في التنبؤ والتوقع بالاحوال الجوية يمثل خير معين للطيران استعدادا اجرائيا وعمليا واتخاذا لمسارات وارتفاعات امنة واقتصادية بعيدا عن مناطق سوء الاحوال الجوية التي يتسبب عنها 11 - 13 % من حوادث الطائرات.


الغلاف الجوي 
يتكون الغلاف الجوي من عدة طبقات صعودا من الارض : التروبوسفير والاستراتوسفير والميزوسفير والثيرموسفير والاكسوسفير بارتفاع يصل الي 10000 كم ويحتوي الغلاف الجوي علي غازات بنسب متفاوتة وذلك لتوفير الجو والمناخ الملائم للكائنات الحية ؛ ويحتوي الغلاف الجوي علي غاز النيتروجين بنسبة 78 % وغاز الأكسجين 21% بينما تمثل باقي الغازات مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون والآرجون ما نسبته 1% . و يقوم الغلاف الجوي بحماية الحياة علي الارض وذلك بامتصاصه الإشعاع الشمسي والأشعة فوق البنفسجية الضارة ويخفض التغير الكبير في درجات الحرارة بين الليل و النهار.


و تتركز 75 - 80 % من كتلة الغلاف الجوي في الطبقة الأولى التي تعرف بالتروبوسفير وهى مصطلح يوناني متكون من كلمتين تروبو ( متغير ) ، و كلمة سفير (كروي) ، و يبلغ متوسط ارتفاع طبقة التروبوسفير 11 كم و يكون عند الأقطاب 7 كم ويزداد عند خط الاستواء ليصل إلى 17 كم .


و ينشط في طبقة التروبوسفير معظم الظواهر الطبيعية والتغيرات الجوية وحيث يتركز النشاط الإنساني من طيران إلى رصد الظواهر الطبيعية ، وحيث ينخفض معدل الأكسجين والضغط و كثافة الهواء مع الارتفاع ، ومن أهم المتغيرات درجة الحرارة التي تنخفض بمعدل حوالي 6.5 درجة مئوية لكل 1 كيلومتر أو 2 درجة مئوية لكل 1000 قدم ، لتصل في أعلى الطبقة إلى حوالي 56 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر .


وقد ارتأي خبراء الارصاد الجوية استخدام قياس معياري دولي للغلاف الجوي (ISA)علي اساس متوسط المؤثرات المناخية في مختلف الفصول و الارتفاعات ، وطبقا لمنظمة الطيران المدني الدولي (الايكاو) فان المقياس المعياري للحرارة عند مستوي سطح البحر 15 درجة مئوية (59 فهرنهيت ) و الضغط الجوي 1013.2 مليبار (29.92 بوصة) بمعدل انخفاض في درجة الحرارة مع الارتفاع 1.98 درجة مئوية / 1000 قدم .


علم الارصاد الجوية 
علم الأرصاد الجوية هو بالتحديد علم الظواهر الجوية الذي يهتم بدراسة فيزياء و كيمياء وحركة الجو ، وما يتولد عن ذلك من أنماط وأشكال مختلفة من الحالات الجوية المترددة على هذا المكان أو ذاك في زمن معين. وقديماً حدد أرسطو عام 350 ق.م في كتابه «ميتيورولوجيكا» مجال اهتمام هذا العلم بدراسة الظواهر الجوية وتبدلاتها التي تؤثر في الحياة والتي تتم في نطاق الغلاف الجوي المحيط بالكرة الأرضية.


و يهتم علم الارصاد بالظواهر الجوية خاصة تلك التي تنعكس آثارها على سطح الأرض بوجه مباشر أو غير مباشر. وقد ساعد التطور في علوم الارصاد و ادواته و تقنياته و بخاصة مع استخدام الاقمار الصناعية والحاسبات و علم الاحصاء علي دراسة الأجزاء العليا من الجو والكشف عن العلاقات بين ما يجري من ظواهر جوية عند السطح، وما يحدث من حركات جوية في الأجزاء المرتفعة، ولا سيما التغيرات الكيماوية في واعلي طبقة الاستراتوسفير. 


ولا يتوقف علم الأرصاد الجوية عند إظهار حركية الجو وخصائصه الفيزيائية والكيمياوية، بل يتعدى ذلك إلى الكشف عن أنماط الجو وظواهره المتكررة في الزمان والمكان، وتحديد قيمها، وتفسير آلية نشأتها وتطورها، وتقدير ما ستؤول إليه الأحوال الجوية في المستقبل، فالتنبؤ الجوي اليوم جزء أساسي من اهتمامات علم الأرصاد الجوية. ولا يمكن عزل هذا العلم عن المناحي الحياتية المختلفة على سطح الأرض.



ولهذا انتشر فوق سطح الأرض الكثير من محطات الرصد الجوي المتنوعة الأغراض التي تقوم بقياسات لمختلف عناصر الطقس: درجة الحرارة والرطوبة والضغط الجوي والرياح والتغطية بالسحب وأنواعها و هطول الامطار والرؤية والتبخر وغيرها.
ومجالات علم الأرصاد الجوية واسعة ومتشعبة. ويؤلف كل مجال من مجالاته فرعاً من فروع هذا العلم، ويهتم علم الأرصاد التطبيقي بدراسة الآثار الناتجة من فعل الظواهر الجوية المتعددة في الجوانب البيئية المختلفة، وتقديم الخدمات الممكنة بغية الحد والتخفيف قدر الإمكان من الآثار السلبية للظواهر الجوية، مما جعل لهذا العلم عدة فروع منها الأرصاد الجوية للملاحة الجوية ....


الطقس والمناخ

ويجدر التأكيد علي مفهوم الطقس و المناخ نظرا للالتباس الذي يتردد كثيرا بين الناس و وسائل الاعلام ؛ ذلك ان الطقس يعرف بأنه حالة نظام الغلاف الجوي في مكان ما خلال فترة وجيزة من الزمن، تتراوح بين الساعة الواحدة إلى عدة شهور. وفي معظم الأماكن قد يتغير الطقس بين ساعة وأخرى, ومن يوم إلى يوم, ومن فصل إلى فصل. ولذلك فإن حالات الطقس حالات آنية للغلاف الجوي تبين ماذا يحدث فيه في مكان ما خلال وقت ما .



بينما يعرف المناخ بأنه حالة نظام الغلاف الجوي في مكان ما خلال فترة طويلة من الزمن تقدر بعدة عقود من السنين, ولا تقل عن خمس سنوات, وعادة تحدد بحوالي 30 سنة. وتعد حالات المناخ معدلا لحالات الطقس ومحصلةً أو تراكماً لها, مع الأخذ بالاعتبار الحالات المتطرفة والشاذة التي قد تتكرر عشوائيا كل بضعة سنين بسبب تغيرات ديناميكية تحدث في الغلاف الجوي. 


التطورات الحديثة 
تبلورت في منتصف القرن العشرين معظم الأسس النظرية والتجريبية لعلم الأرصاد الجوية بفروعه المختلفة. وقبل منتصف الثلاثينات من القرن العشرين كانت معرفة الأحوال الجوية في الأجزاء العليا من الجو محدودة، لعدم توافر الوسائل الممكنة لسبر تلك الأجزاء، والتي لم تكن تتعدى في البداية بعض الطائرات الورقية (1890- 1925) والطائرات العادية بعد عام 1925، والبالونات (المناطيد العادية) منذ عام 1892. وقد أحدث دخول المسبار اللاسلكي منذ عام 1937 ثورة في علم الارصاد اذ مكن العلماء من معرفة الأحوال الجوية السائدة حتى علوٍ يقارب 35 كم ، وسبر الجو رأسياً وقياس درجة الحرارة والرطوبة والضغط الجوي وتحديد اتجاه وسرعة الرياح . 


وساهم الرادار أيضاً إسهاماً فعالاً في دراسة الكثير من الظواهر الجوية، و قام الطيران النفاث منذ دخوله الأجواء العالمية في الخمسينات من القرن العشرين بتوفير معلومات غزيرة عن الجو وأحواله خلال سمك يزيد ارتفاعه على عشرة كيلومترات، وكذلك صواريخ الطقس التي فاقت في ارتفاعها الي 25- 48 كم ، و حدث تطور كبير في عالم الارصاد باستخدام الاقمار الصناعية في مجال الأرصاد الجوية مما ادي الي معرفة خصائص أكبر سمك من جو الأرض يتراوح بين 700كم - 36 الف كم حسب ارتفاع و تغطية الاقمار الصناعية الثابتة و المتحركة .



ويعد القمر الصناعي الرصدي الأمريكي المستكشف اكسبلور - 7 الذي اطلق عام 1959 اول قمر رصدي بينما القمر تيروس -1، Tiros-1 الذي أطلق في الأول من شهر ابريل عام 1960 يعد أول قمر صناعي لخدمة الأرصاد الجوية باستخدام الاشعة تحت الحمراء في تصوير تكوينات السحب في الطبقات المنخفضة من الغلاف الجوي ، تلاه بعد ذلك سلسلة من الاقمار الصناعية الرصديه الأمريكية والسوفييتية والأوربية واليابانية. ومن التقنيات الحديثة التي أدت إلى تطور علم الأرصاد الجوية، ولا سيما في مجال التنبؤ الجوي، استخدام الحاسب الالي ، ايضا ساعد ازدياد كثافة شبكة محطات الرصد الجوي في العالم وتطور وسائل الاتصال وتبادل المعلومات على إعطاء قوة دفع للتنبؤات الجوية وتوفير مزيد من المعرفة عن الجو وأحواله.


و حتي عام 1994 كان يوجد ما يزيد عن 900 محطة مراقبة ارضية و 7000 سفينة طوعية تقوم بمراقبة جميع المحيطات ، و تقدم قياسات اساسية عن حالة الطقس كل 3 ساعات ، كما ترسل الطائرات التجارية حوالي 10000 تقريرا يوميا بالاضافة الي 350 محطة ارضية تقوم بمتابعة مراقبة الطقس اليا أو شبه الية ... 


اهمية الرصد الجوي
يقوم الأرصاد الجوية بدور كبير في مختلف الأنشطة الاقتصادية ومجالات الحياة اليومية من زراعة و سياحة و تخطيط عمراني لتحديد مواقع المطارات والموانئ البحرية وخطوط نقل الطاقة والمواصلات والنقل و السدود حيث كان لا بد، عند إقامة أي منشأة من تلك المنشآت الاعتماد على معطيات الأرصاد الجوية بغية توفير الشروط الملائمة لتلك المنشأة وللتخفيف ما أمكن من آثارها السلبية على البيئة. 


ويعتمد اختيار موقع انشاء المطارات ومدارجها علي دراسات زمنية سابقة و متوقعة للاحوال الجوية . وتهدف خدمات الأرصاد الجوية إلى تمكين الإنسان من استغلال الكثير من مصادر البيئة الطبيعية، وتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الرياح واشعة الشمس . كما أسهمت الأرصاد الجوية في تجنيب الإنسان الكثير من الويلات، ولا سيما في المناطق التي تقع في طريق الأعاصير الجوية العنيفة، ولا يمكن أن ينسى دور الأرصاد الجوية في الأعمال العسكرية فعلي سبيل المثال كان تحديد ساعة الصفر في حرب اكتوبر 1973 بمرجعية الي تنبؤات الارصاد الجوية .


وضمان سلامة الطائرات من اخطار الجو من الامور الهامة لذا يتم تزويد قائد الطائرة في مطار الاقلاع بحالة الجو في خلال الرحلة و في مطاري الاقلاع و الهبوط الاساسي و البديل ، اضافة الي امكانية التزود بمعلومات الارصاد لاسلكيا طوال الرحلة من المحطات الارضية ، كما تتوفر بالطائرات محطات ارصاد توفر معلومات رصدية طوال الرحلة وتفي بالقدر الاكبر من حاجات الاقلاع و الهبوط .



و تبرز اهمية معرفة الاحوال الجوية بالنسبة للطيار ، خاصة في مجال الطيران المنخفض و المتوسط ، اي عند اقل من 10 كم ارتفاعا حيث تتركز الظواهر الجوية ، و الظواهر التي يتم رصدها في محطات الارصاد كالرياح العليا التي تؤثر علي توجيه و سرعة الطيران ، و الرياح السطحية لتأثيرها علي الاقلاع و الهبوط ، التغير الرأسي في سرعة الرياح بما يسمي القص الرأسي ، ودرجة تغطية السماء بالغيوم و انواع الغيوم و ارتفاع قواعدها ، ومدي الرؤية الافقية والرأسية ، و درجة حرارة الهواء في الاجواء العليا حيث مستوي الطيران لاهمية ذلك في كفاءة المحركات و معدل استهلاك الوقود ، ودرجة حرارة الهواء السطحية ، و درجة حرارة نقطة الندي التي تعطي مؤشرا لتكون الضباب وانخفاض الرؤية ، والضغط الجوي وكثافة الهواء بما يحدد قوة رفع الطائرة ، و هطول الامطار باشكاله و غزارته ومع توفر الشروط فان بلوغ سمك الغيوم 4 الاف قدم أو يزيد يؤدي الي هطول الامطار ، والعواصف الترابية الرملية ، والعواصف الرعدية . 


الظواهر المؤثرة علي عمليات الطيران 
الطيران في السحب 
يدرك الطيار اهمية الحذر عند الطيران في السحب خاصة اذا كانت السحب من النوع المنخفض أو العاصف أو المناسبة لتراكم الجليد علي الطائرات ، و يستطيع الطيار بخبرته و علمه استغلال ذلك لفائدته فيمكنه التكهن بواسطة التعرف علي السحب من توقع حالة الجو المنتظرة ، و الاسلم في اغلب الاحيان ان يتحاشي الطيار ولوج السحاب حيث تتعاظم احتمالات الخطر من تعذر الرؤية و التصادم و التعرض لتيارات هوائية أو كهربائية أو تراكم الثلوج .


الاضطرابات و العواصف الرعدية
تحدث الاضطرابات الهوائية عندما تتحرك التيارات الهوائية بسرعات مختلفة في مسافات قصيرة مما يؤدي الي اهتزاز الطائرات نتيجية المطبات الهوائية الناجمة عن تيارات الحمل الهوائية خاصة في الارتفاعات المنخفضة و هي تيارات عمودية صاعدة و هابطة ، كما تسببها ايضا المعوقات الطبيعية التي تعترض التيارات الهوائية و تحولها الي دوامات متعاكسة أو دائرية ، و تسببها ايضا التيارات المتعاكسة و الدوامية التي تحدثها عمليات قص الريح لدي التقاء تيارين متعاكسين بسرعات مختلفة و درجات حرارة متباينة للغاية ، اما العواصف الرعدية المصحوبة بالبرق و الامطار الغزيرة و الرياح المفاجئة فتكون عادة قصيرة الاجل و ترتبط ببعض انواع السحب خاصة ما يسمي السحاب المزني الركامي .


تراكم الجليد 
يتكون الجليد عادة عندما تنخفض درجة الحرارة في الهواء الي نقطة التجمد مع توفر رطوبة كافية ، و يعتبر تكون الغطاء الجليدي علي الطائرة من ابرز المخاطر التي تهدد الطيران ، فالغطاء الجليدي يزيد من وزن الطائرة و يقلل من فاعليتها و قدرتها علي الصعود و اندفاعها و يزيد من جرها نحو الارض ، كما يهدد الجليد بعطل المحرك و تعطل اجهزة الاتصالات اللاسلكية و تقديم معلومات خاطئة عن اجهزة الملاحة و تعطل اجهزة الهبوط و المكابح 


نقص الاوكسجين
يشكل الاوكسجين 20 % من الغلاف الجوي ، و ينخفض ضغط الاوكسجين كلما ارتفعنا عن سطح الارض ، و غالبا يتعرض الطيار الي لنقص الاوكسجين في حال استمراره بالارتفاع و الطيران لمدة طويلة دون ان يتلقي كمية اضافية من الاوكسجين ، و يسبب الشعور بالارهاق و الدوار و فقدان التحكم و قد يؤدي الي فقدان الوعي ، لذا يتزود الطيار بالاوكسجين في الرحلات التي يزيد عن نصف ساعة و عندما يطير علي ارتفاع يزيد عن 12500 الي 14000 قدم عن سطح البحر، كما يتم توفير الاوكسجين باستمرار للركاب علي ارتفاع 15000 قدم ، وينصح الطيار الذي يعاني من عوارض نقص الاوكسجين بالهبوط بطائرته تدريجيا الي ارتفاعات مناسبة .


المنظمة العالمية للارصاد الجوية 
كان للمنظمة العالمية للأرصاد الجوية (W.M.O) التابعة للأمم المتحدة، والتي مقرها مدينة جنيف - سويسرا فضل كبير في التطورات الحديثة في مجال الأرصاد الجوية، ودورها المهم في تنسيق عمليات الرصد الجوي، وشبكات محطات الرصد في العالم وتطوير بحوث مجال الأرصاد الجوية والأسس الرياضية والفيزيائية الناظمة للحركات الجوية واختبارها.وعمليات التنبؤ الجوي والتوسع في الدراسات التطبيقية لعلم الأرصاد الجوية، وتطوير مراكز الأرصاد الجوية، وتدريب عناصرها الفنية، وتسهيل عمليات تبادل المعلومات الرصدية.


وتحتفل المنظمة العالمية للأرصاد الجوية وأعضاؤها البالغ عددهم 188 عضواً، وأوساط الأرصاد الجوية في جميع أنحاء العالم باليوم العالمي للأرصاد الجوية في 23 مارس سنويا . وهذا اليوم هو تاريخ بدء نفاذ اتفاقية إنشاء المنظمة في عام 1950 ، التي أصبحت بعد ذلك في عام 1951 وكالة متخصصة في إطار منظومة الأمم المتحدة. وموضوع احتفال هذا العام هو 'الطقس والمناخ والهواء الذي نستنشقه'.



و يعتبر الراحل الاستاذ / محمد فتحي طه الرئيس الاسبق للارصاد الجوية المصرية الرائد الاول للارصاد الجوية في الدول العربية و الافريقية ، و كان قد شارك في وضع ميثاق انشاء المنظمة الدولية للارصاد الجوية عام 1947 في واشنطن بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية ، و قد اختير بعد ذلك عضوا في المجلس التنفيذي للمنظمة لفترة تصل الي ربع قرن ، وشغل منصب رئيس المنظمة لمدة ثمان سنوات ( 1971 - 1979 ) ... 


الهية العامة للارصاد الجوية 
هيئة الارصاد الجوية في مصر عضو في المنظمة العالمية للارصاد الجوية ، و هي من الهيئات العلمية والتطبيقية العريقة التابعة لوزارة الطيران المدني والتي تؤدي خدمات جليلة للطيران المدني وقطاعات النشاط الاقتصادي و السياحي والعمراني والزراعي والعسكري والمائي والبحري و الصيد و الطرق و المرور .. ، و التدريب و البحوث ، بل يمكن القول ان خدمات هيئة الارصاد تغطي تقريبا كل الانشطة الاقتصادية بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ، ليس ذلك فقط بل انها تقدم خدمات اخري علي المستوي الاقليمي و القاري و الدولي ، و تملك رصيد من الانجازات الوطنية و الدولية الرائعة .



و يعمل بها ذخيرة من الخبراء و المتخصصين علي اعلي مستوي علمي ، و مزودة باحدث وسائل العصر من تكنولوجيا اتصالات و رصد و تنبؤ ، و في الحقيقة ان المرء يشعر بالاحترام والتقديرلصرح يحق ان يفخر به كل مواطن علي ارض مصر ، ويؤكد ذلك ما توليه وزارة الطيران من اهتمام و رعاية لهيئة الارصاد التي توفر خدماتها لشركات الطيران الوطنية و العالمية والمطارات باعلي مستوي من الاداء بما قد يشجع علي دراسة امكانية التحول الي العمل تحت مظلة قانون قطاع الاعمال.
هذا وقد بدأ نشاط الأرصاد الجوية فى مصر عام 1829 بقياس درجة الحرارة خمس مرات يومياً متزامنة مع توقيتات الصلاة ، و في عام 1900 أنشئت إدارة الأرصاد الجوية المصرية بمصلحة المساحة لتشرف على شبكات محطات الأرصاد الجوية التي بدأت في مصر و السودان و فلسطين و قبرص . و منذ عام 1924 بدأت الاستفادة من عمليات الرصد الجوى فى أغراض الطيران والمطارات المدنية ، شهد عام 1947 انشاء مصلحة الأرصاد الجوية المصرية تتبعها ثلاث مراكز متخصصة للتنبؤات وهى المركز الرئيسى بمبنى الهيئة بالقاهرة ومطار القاهرة الدولى ومطار الماظة. 


و في عام 1971 صدر قرار جمهورى بإنشاء الهيئة العامة للأرصاد الجوية المصرية تتولى بمقتضاه إدارة المرفق على مستوى الجمهورية ومنذ ذلك التاريخ تقوم الهيئة ببناء الكوادر الفنية والأكاديمية وتحديث كافة أجهزتها ومحطاتها لمواكبة التطور السريع فى أجهزة الأرصاد الجوية وتكنولوجيا الاتصالات المتعلقة بها.


ومن أهم الأهداف للهيئة العامة للأرصاد الجوية المصرية مراقبة التغيرات التى تحدث بالغلاف الجوى والتنبؤ بحدوثها وتقديم كافة الخدمات والمعلومات الخاصة بالأرصاد الجوية لقطاعات الدولة المختلفة بالإضافة الى تبادل البيانات فى إطار التعليمات الصادرة من المنظمة العالمية للأرصاد الجوية WMO والمنظمة الدولية للطيران المدنى ICAO .


بالإضافة إلى الدور الريادي للمراكز الإقليمية الستة للمنظمة العالمية للأرصاد الجوية والموجودة بالمركز الرئيسي بالهيئة وهى:المركز الإقليمي للاتصالات والمركز الإقليمي للتدريب و المركز الإقليمي للإشعاع والمركز الإقليمي للمعايرة وصيانة الأجهزة والمركز الإقليمي لمراقبة الطقس والمركز الإقليمي للأوزون.


وتوفر الهيئة العامة للارصاد شبكة من محطات الرصد التي تغطي انحاء مصر وتتكون من اكثر من 100 محطة رصد جوية سطحية منهم 30 محطة تبث معلوماتها علي العالم كل 3 ساعات بالاضافة الي 6 محطات هواء علوي تبث معلوماتها لطبقات الجو العليا وذلك من خلال شبكة الاتصالات الدولية التابعة للمنظمة الدولية للارصاد الجوية وذلك علي مدار اليوم علاوة علي 12 محطة لقياس الاشعاع الشمسي و 4 محطات لقياس الاوزون فضلا عن نظم استقبال صور الاقمار الصناعية من المراكز العالمية في فرنسا و المانيا و المملكة المتحدة ..


و تقوم الهيئة العامة للأرصاد الجوية بتقديم خدماتها للطيران المدنى من خلال مراكز التنبؤات الجوية الملحقة بالمطارات والتى تعمل على مدار الساعة حيث تصدر التقاريروالتنبؤات الجوية لخطوط الطيران الوطنية والدولية والتى تعمل فى جمهورية مصر العربية أو العابرة للأجواء المصرية وتشمل التقارير بيانات نصف ساعية وساعية عن الأحوال الجوية بالمطارات كما يتم إصدار الإنذارات فى الحالات الطارئة ويتم تزويد الطائرات قبل الإقلاع بتقارير كاملة عن الأحوال الجوية عن خط السير بكل رحلة حيث تستخدم فى تحديد حمولة الطائرات وزمن الرحلة وكمية الوقود المستخدم وغبرها من عناصر اقتصاديات الطيران.
منقول.


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 أغسطس 2009)

بــارك الله فيــك اخي الكريــم و منتظريــن المــزيــد من مواضيعك الشيــقه


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (1 أغسطس 2009)

meid79 قال:


> ويتم تزويد الطائرات قبل الإقلاع بتقارير كاملة عن الأحوال الجوية عن خط السير بكل رحلة حيث تستخدم فى تحديد حمولة الطائرات وزمن الرحلة وكمية الوقود المستخدم وغبرها من عناصر اقتصاديات الطيران.
> منقول.


 
معنى هذا ان تقرير الارصاد الجوية مؤشر  الأمـــــــان لرحلة الطائرة من الاقلاع الى الهبوط

 طيب اخي تحديد حمولة الطائرة وزمن الرحلة فهمتها لكن كمية الوقود المقصود بها لان الطائرة بتأخذ وقت اكبر في الرحلة وبالتالي تزيد الكية ولا بتحتاج الى قوة لدفع اكبر لمقاومة الظروف المناخية المختلفة وبالتالي يتم حرق وقود بكمية اكبر


جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر كل من شارك فى الموضوع وخاصة مصابيح الهدى على المشاركه فى كل المواضيع وحتى مسابقه قسم الهندسه المعماريه


----------



## أمير صبحي (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للمشاركة ..

مقالة رائعة

وهي للدكتور حسن الهامي 

فقد قرأتها له منذ شهر تقريبا 

وجذبني فيها ربطة الواقع التكنولوجي للأرصاد الجوية بتاريخها وماهيتها بنفس الوقت ..



أكرر شكري 

لك تحياتي ​


----------



## meid79 (4 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر لكل من رد علي الموضوع وهو بالفعل موضوع رائع للدكتور حسن الهامي اردت ان اعرضه علي زوار مواقعنا الحبيب حتي يستطيع الجميع قرائته والاستفادة منه وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عماد المشهداني (6 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكر لكاتب وناقل الموضوع 
معلومات جدا قيمة وجهود تستحق الشكر والتقدير
جزاكما الله كل الخير​


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي............................................... .................................................. ..............................
وجزاك الله خيرا..​*


----------



## ايثار الاغبري (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القبمة


----------

